# Scroll flask color run



## Ohiosulator (Feb 4, 2013)

Here are the current colors I have in my scrolls. Have a few more aqua quarts and half pint, but this is color only so that makes 5 

 Anyways, Enjoy!












 These are from my phone as my camera died just when I got these out :/


----------



## februarystarskc (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful!  How do you distinguish between clevenger repos with the amber and dark green flasks?  I see them from time to time but am hesitant to bid.

 Thank you


----------



## Bottleworm (Feb 4, 2013)

Absolutely stunning! Some real nice glass there!


----------



## epackage (Feb 4, 2013)

Great pic


----------



## Ohiosulator (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks guys! I appreciate it!




> ORIGINAL:  februarystarskc
> 
> Beautiful!  How do you distinguish between clevenger repos with the amber and dark green flasks?  I see them from time to time but am hesitant to bid.
> 
> Thank you


 
 Its just something you learn over time. Its hard to explain but basically buy from reputable sellers and youll be good. All the clevenger repos ive seen have been marked CB on the base though and not pontiled


 Here are some better quality pics.

 You can really see the amethyst of my new sroll here, im still so excited to have it!


----------



## glass man (Feb 6, 2013)

I LOVE SCROLL FLASKS!!If I had the money that would be high on my list to buy!

 MAN LOVE THE 5 !!BEAUTIFUL!!JAMIE


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Feb 6, 2013)

That's a fine looking run of scrolls.


----------



## JustGlass (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow beautiful bottles. What do the bases look like ? Are they smooth base, open pontil or iron pontil?


----------



## idigjars (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful bottles.   Thank you for sharing them with us.   Paul


----------



## justanolddigger (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice flasks, all good colors, love that amethyst, a very rare color, thanks for sharing....Bill


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 9, 2013)

Real nice bottles and color.


 PD


----------



## Ohiosulator (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks guys!

 All the scrolls pictured here are open pontiled.


----------



## JustGlass (Feb 14, 2013)

I saw a nice open pontil in a saphire blue that would look great in your collection but it was big bucks at a bottle show I attended. I have never seen a open pontil schroll in yellow glass. Are there any op yellows out there?


----------

